
Some crypto art I made - andebauchery
http://andybauch.com/2016/5/15/bitcoin-radix-2-address-1nmxav1ze28u4uuqg2fh1jtb8ntwkvtyhm
======
andebauchery
I thought it would be cool to use some simple algorithms to create stealable
art from bitcoin secret keys. Hope you enjoy!

